# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  twitching hind toes

## ColleenT

Anyone notice this in their Darts? my Azureus seem to twitch their longest hind toe when excited. it's very strange and cute.

----------


## Paul

Yes  :Smile:  and it is very cute. 

I did a lot of searching about this and from what I can tell no one really knows why they do it. The best guesses all point to them using that to startle would be prey into moved due to the vibrations. Since frogs hunt by seeing movement.

----------


## Eli

My darts and toads both do this when they hunt

----------


## ColleenT

i have also read that some frogs do it when courting, so i'm guessing it has to do with excitement.

----------


## bill

I would agree with excitement. I know my toes twitch whenever I see a beautiful woman walking down the beach lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

It is really interesting.  My toads and spring peepers both did the toe twitching.  It was always funny to watch!

----------


## Heather

Yep guys and gals, this one I know  :Smile: . The twitching of the rear toes is an instinctual way to attract insects. It's so cute!  :Smile: 

Not to be confused with twitching or tremorous tetany due to lack of calcium which would include the legs as well. 

The instinctual bug attracting tends to be focused around the rear middle toe. 

Pretty cool!  :Smile:

----------

deranged chipmunk, jarteta97

----------


## Josh

> I would agree with excitement. I know my toes twitch whenever I see a beautiful woman walking down the beach lol
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


 :Big Grin:  Stop, please, you're killing me!

----------


## Heather

Ha ha!

----------


## Strider18

Man Heather stealing my answers! Lol, they do it to attract insects. Apparently to some insects it resembles food :P Snapping turtles do the same thing with their tongues, they wiggle them around to attract fish  :Smile: 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2

----------

